# Coral



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

I just got my 30G salt tank up and cycled I got a few clown fish and some live rock I was just checking to see if anyone on here has any type of coral for sale ill pay for shipping and all that. If you could just post a pic and your price or pm me that would be great.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

bump


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

can anyone help me out here?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You should age your tank for 3 mos before adding coral. Even if it is just to get the perimeters so you know what your doing, And have all the bugs worked out.
I have a couple of things i could sell you, But i would wait a lil.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Raptor its been up and running now for about 2 months havent had any deaths just got an anemone last week and he is doing great i will wait a few more weeks and give you a pm


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jul 14, 2004)

whats your specs? suplimentation and lighting?


----------

